

Hardly Working: Start-up Guys  - Archio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4

======
khaliqgant
Enjoyed this. Poking fun at "our" culture is a healthy reminder to not take it
too seriously and get caught up too much in the startup mode.

------
Archio
Thought this was really funny. Makes fun of the buzzwords we like to use and
the "trendy" startup atmosphere.

------
ByteMuse
There's a grain of truth in every joke...

